# Lost Vape Paranormal DNA75C !!!!!



## KZOR (17/7/17)

Now here is something that has me sitting upright in anticipation till the day i receive one. 
Looks amazing.




The Lost Vape Paranormal DNA75C TC Box Mod is the next revitalization of the beloved Therion series, integrating the highly advanced Evolv's DNA75C ColorChipset with colorful OLED display while retaining the striking chassis with a combination of luxurious materials for customized inlays and battery covers. The integration of Evolv's DNA 75C Chipsets offers a new benchmark in limitless configuration for the Therion platform, deploying colorful OLED display matrix with the handling of three-button adjustments for unprecedented support. The onboard chip maintains an incredible 85% efficiency ratings with a maximum output of 75W and sophisticated customization ranging from full temperature regulation to personalized screen options when utilized with the companion Escribe application. The Therion DNA75C is beautifully crafted with a die-cast zinc alloy frame, implementing the elegant design language of it's predecessors with an intuitive balance between ergonomic form factor and showcase aesthetics. The utilization of carbon fiber or wood accent panels and genuine leather wrapped battery door cover is offered in an array of luxurious options, altogether creating a universally streamlined design element. With a class-leading chassis with the intelligent output technology of Evolv's advanced chipset, the Lost Vape Therion DNA75-C is a truly must-have for dedicated enthusiasts with a taste for premium functionalities.




Dual 18650 High-Amp Battery - Sold Separately
Wattage Output Range: 1-75W
Voltage Output Range: 0.6-9V
Min Kanthal Resistance: 0.25ohm
Min Temperature Resistance: 0.15ohm
Temperature Range: 200-600F
Supports Ni200 Nickel, Titanium, and Stainless Steel
Intuitive OLED Display
Die Cast Zinc Alloy Chassis Construction
Genuine Leather Battery Door
Stunning Wood Panels
Three-Button Operation
Patented Evolv DNA75-C Chipset
Upgradeable Escribe Software - Theme Generator
85% Output Efficiency
Cell-by-Cell Monitoring
Cell Balancer
Atomizer Protection
Low Resistance Protection
Short Circuit Protection
Overheat Protection
Low Voltage Step Down Protection
MicroUSB Port - Firmware Upgrades
Stainless Steel 510 Thread Point
Spring-Loaded Nickel Plated Brass 510 Connection

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (25/7/17)

Got mine today...it's the tits and then some!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## haruspex (26/7/17)

@Rude Rudi I saw a review from Grimm Green where the 'fake wood' part above the leather handle (back of the device) came loose after a week or so of use... might be that his device was a 'first' beta version. Did you experience something similar?

 review on Paranormal starts around 32m into the video.


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/7/17)

Well, I've only had it for 24 hours so cant say. I have 2 Therions - one DNA75 (wood inlay) and now the DNA75C (carbon fibre inlay).
The build quality of both is superb and surpasses most. I have no problems whatsoever. I have seen another reviewer mention that the battery door cover's material looks like it it is about to come off - it may be a case of beta versions here as they all make it clear that that they are beta.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapington (26/7/17)

The dna75C is a fantastic board

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huffapuff (27/7/17)

@Rude Rudi how's the battery door on your paranormal? Does it close nice and flush?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## haruspex (27/7/17)

Huffapuff said:


> @Rude Rudi how's the battery door on your paranormal? Does it close nice and flush?


Aahh yes that was the other issue!  would love to see a pic of the closed battery door if you would be so kind @Rude Rudi 

The above mentioned issues are deal breakers for me... if it is true I'm buying the Therion 75c instead of the paranormal


----------



## Rude Rudi (27/7/17)

Hi

I have the Therion DNA75C, not the Paranormal...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (27/7/17)

Here is a close up of my Therion 75C - the battery door sits flush, very flush...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EttieneG (27/7/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Here is a close up of my Therion 75C - the battery door sits flush, very flush...
> 
> View attachment 102537


This is one stunning machine! Rudi what is the cost of it?


----------



## Rude Rudi (28/7/17)

EttieneG said:


> This is one stunning machine! Rudi what is the cost of it?



Available here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## haruspex (30/7/17)

@Rude Rudi I completely missed you there ... thought you had the paranormal! haha!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (30/7/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Hi
> 
> I have the Therion DNA75C, not the Paranormal...


Well what are you doing posting about a Therion in a thread about the Paranormal!?  Don't make me envious for nothing!


----------

